# Sattelstützen 27,4 oder 31.8



## Odenwald (5. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen

Will mir den neuen element rahmen zulegen jetzt ist nur meine Frage welches Mass ich bei der Sattelstütze brauch? Kann ich bei rocky direkt und Bike-action nicht entnehmen. Aber ihr könnt mir sicher weiterhelfen.


Gruß Odenwald


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Juni 2008)

27,2  brauchste blos auf der seite von BA klotzen.

www.bikeaction.de > Tech Support > Quickview > Element > downloaden > mit Acrobatreader aufmachen, fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

